# Change Windows 11 emoji set?



## King Mustard (Jan 18, 2022)

I don't like the emoji style that comes with Windows 11.

Is it possible to alter it to the iOS set?


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jan 18, 2022)

i found the windows 10 emojis for u. the apple ones i will do more research..

go to (winButton+R -> type regedit)
_HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Fonts_
and *remove* the _*Segoe UI Emoji

install the attached file. *_right-click -> more options -> install for all users
it is the latest win10 emoji set.

restart.
done.







note: "new invented" emojis are not included then


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jan 24, 2022)

the apple emojis have to be extracted and converted to windows format. when i get my hands on an apple pc i will do my best.


----------



## Disaster ARea (Mar 22, 2022)

plastiscɧ said:


> i found the windows 10 emojis for u. the apple ones i will do more research..
> 
> go to (winButton+R -> type regedit)
> _HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Fonts_
> ...


thank you so much for this. couldn't find how to do this anywhere and you made it easy.

I can't stand the windows 11 emoji and the windows 10 emoji are better. my preferred emoji are the twitter emoji but windows 10's are more bearable than windows 11... I mostly use discord so I don't have a problem a lot of the time, but when I'm using sites that just pick my default emoji set (e.g. instagram) then it becomes a problem >< so... this makes things better. thanks for the help!  so frustrated this was a hard thing to find out how to do though


----------



## rw3iss (Jul 12, 2022)

Same! Who designs these emojis, f'in toddlers?
Thank you @plastiscɧ!


----------

